# very poorly pig not eating. pts booked.



## JLD (2 March 2014)

We have a very poorly pig. The vets have said no more can be done as they cannot sedate to investigate further as pigs do very badly under sedation. He is booked for pts but cannot be done for a week, he doesn't appear to be stressed or in pain. Any pig owners have any ideas of what we can give him for his last week ? He won't touch his pig nuts.managing a bit of bread and fruit.


----------



## twiggy2 (2 March 2014)

why can it not be done for a week?

are they specialist vets?

if an investigation was offered would you want to go ahead with it?

leaving an animal that is not eating for a week after pts has been decided upon is not ethical in my book


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			why can it not be done for a week?

are they specialist vets?

if an investigation was offered would you want to go ahead with it?

leaving an animal that is not eating for a week after pts has been decided upon is not ethical in my book
		
Click to expand...

Abattoir slot needed I would think.


----------



## twiggy2 (2 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Abattoir slot needed I would think.
		
Click to expand...

if the pig is ill a vet can PTS, abattoir slot would be a waste of time surely as an animal that is unwell cannot enter the food chain?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			if the pig is ill a vet can PTS, abattoir slot would be a waste of time surely as an animal that is unwell cannot enter the food chain?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what is wrong with it, probably for private use. People do raise single animals for their own freezer.


----------



## Maesfen (2 March 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			if the pig is ill a vet can PTS, abattoir slot would be a waste of time surely as an animal that is unwell cannot enter the food chain?
		
Click to expand...

Pigs are notoriously difficult to kill except by a person with the right weapon we found which is why they are always stunned first at an abbatoir when going for slaughter; I know our kennels who always do my horses can't do pigs, they haven't a weapon of that capacity, something to do with the denseness of a pig's bone, their gun wouldn't even make a dent in it.  I would be booking the knackerman asap so that it doesn't suffer any longer but while it's with you, spoil it with fruit and veg, even some soaked sugar beet and other succulents..


----------



## twiggy2 (3 March 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Pigs are notoriously difficult to kill except by a person with the right weapon we found which is why they are always stunned first at an abbatoir when going for slaughter; I know our kennels who always do my horses can't do pigs, they haven't a weapon of that capacity, something to do with the denseness of a pig's bone, their gun wouldn't even make a dent in it.  I would be booking the knackerman asap so that it doesn't suffer any longer but while it's with you, spoil it with fruit and veg, even some soaked sugar beet and other succulents..
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is interesting thank you


----------



## Maesfen (3 March 2014)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply a vet can't put a pig down in case that's how you read it; of course they can, ours did poor Nellie the other week and as she was too old, we didn't want her going away from home, hubby had to stand behind in case of a ricochet and it was a bit gruesome too, much worse than when a horse is shot IMO so not for the faint hearted or squeamish.


----------



## JLD (3 March 2014)

Is not straightforward. Vets are the only farm animal vets in the area, have advised no more they can do and advised knackerman, they have declined to put pig to sleep ( as they did with our last one ) themselves. I am fine with this as our local men are brilliant and so lovely to the animals.he is not for food chain is 5 yr old boar and will be shot at home.he is eating fruit/bread/veg and last night I soaked some nuts and chaff in milk and Apple juice which he has managed some of, so he is NOT being left to starve as implied. He has been poorly on and off for 3/12, vets have been out multiple times, and have treated him with steroids and antibiotics of varying types. They think he probably has a low grade malignancy which is gradually worsening. I just wanted advice on what people have successfully given to boost appetite while we are waiting the 4 days till he is booked in. He is pottering round enjoying cuddles and scratches, so not suffering but we have had to make a call on this as he perks up then goes off again. This is the 2nd time he has been booked in but he is not picking up this time so will do it this time.


----------



## JLD (3 March 2014)

Also meant to say I think pigs are quite difficult to pts. I wouldn't take him to abattoir as he is a pet who will be dealt with in his familiar surroundings. Our last pig was shot with free bullet by the knackerman, whereas the same guy did one of our alpacas with a bolt gun. Agree not for the squeamish. I was with both and was much messier than a horse.


----------



## Maesfen (3 March 2014)

It's horrid, isn't it?  Our Nellie was one of our first that we kept back but in spite of all efforts from various handsome boars she refused to get in pig and has virtually been the pet; she's nannied the new ones that come to grow for the freezer and all sorts, even the horses didn't mind her and she'd follow you about the yard when doing the boxes but she was over seven which is a good age for a pig we've been told and had suddenly gone downhill in a matter of weeks in spite of eating us out of house and home, been wormed, ABs, steroids but nothing worked; vet is convinced it was age and nothing else, pigs just aren't meant to live that long and nothing you can do can avoid that.  Chin up, it's for the best.


----------



## JLD (3 March 2014)

Thank you ! We lost our other boy last year to bladder cancer. The vets say there just isn't any evidence on old pigs because there are so few especially boys ! We got ours after they became valueless as 'micro pigs' as they were 5 months old and therefore no longer cute and tiny, so were going to be culled ! Good job no one took them as micro pigs as my boy is about 250 kg 3'6 tall and about 5' long !! I have a field full of various 'rejects' but I love them. My pony will miss my pig. They lie down next to each other !


----------



## Maesfen (3 March 2014)

Lol, Nellie was a beast of a pig size wise!  A Large White x Saddleback (I think, black and white anyway) and  bigger than some Shetlands, when she knocked into you, you knew it but she had no malice at all except with her food; she'd stand for ages being scrubbed with a yard broom, in fact OH made her one stuck to a fence, she'd scrub herself along it for ages with a blissful grin.  Miss the old girl and OH feels as if his arm's been cut off, even the dogs miss their walk down to feed Pig!


----------



## angelish (8 March 2014)

hi don't know if its of any use to you but ours love banana


----------



## JLD (11 March 2014)

thank you all. we managed to bring forward the appointment so he was PTS over the weekend, in the sun really calm and relaxed, by an amazing man from the local knacker yard who was so kind and gentle, having had a lovely week of eating apples bread fruit buns and bananas. I miss him very much but I am glad it is done.


----------



## Maesfen (11 March 2014)

I'm glad it was peaceful for you both and I know what you mean about being a relief; we still miss Nellie and I still sometimes leave a bowl of goodies ready for her, have to slap myself hard!


----------

